# How to create a packagedump for fill_pgk script in nanobsd



## neilblue (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to learn how to use freebsd FreeBSD ports and to build nanoBSD. So far it is going well and I have a working nanoBSD image, which is just great. I now want to add some packages, but am having some trouble with packages and dependencies. I have found the fill_pkg.sh script that looks like it will help but I can not work out how to populate the 'PACKAGE DUMP' directory. Please can anyone give some advice.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## neilblue (Jun 2, 2012)

I found `portmaster -g <pkg>` will do this for me


----------

